# Tour of Switzerland *SPOILERS*



## aJohnson (13 Jun 2010)

Didn't see a topic so I thought I'd create one.

Cancellara won the prologue of 7.6km today in 10:21 with Kreuziger in second place 1second behind and Tony Martin in 3rd 3seconds behind.


----------



## Skip Madness (13 Jun 2010)

It was a very impressive sprint by Heinrich Haussler today. I seemed to have forgotten he existed up until his recent drink-driving twattery, but it was an excellently timed jump to go past the two in front of him.

That climb at the end was really quite nasty, and as Mike Smith intimated looked on the face of it more of a second-category climb than a third.


----------



## Vikeonabike (15 Jun 2010)

OUCH Cav OUCH!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Jun 2010)

Massive crash at the end today - Cavendish seemed to come off his line and touch Haussler before he wiped out and took quite a few down with him. Petacchi survived to win. I suspect Cav will be relegated for that!


----------



## raindog (15 Jun 2010)

It looked to me more as if Haussler touched Cav's back wheel. We need to find a clip and study it properly. Whatever, it seemed Cav was well set up to take the win.


----------



## raindog (15 Jun 2010)

Here we are

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRFh9GuLYbs

You're right, from the helicopter shot it seems more like Cav's fault.


----------



## iAmiAdam (15 Jun 2010)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RNAYR3KPIg


Racing incident me thinks.


----------



## raindog (15 Jun 2010)

Cav has received a 30 second time penalty.


----------



## rich p (15 Jun 2010)

From the front it looked like they both moved toward each other but from above it looked 70/30 Cav's fault. Shame as it would be nice to see how Cav is shaping up but at least not too many serious injuries.


----------



## rich p (15 Jun 2010)

p.s. Whereabouts in la belle France are you based raindog?


----------



## Skip Madness (15 Jun 2010)

It was clearly nothing malicious or untoward but it was completely Cavendish' fault and the fine is a fair cop (a 30 second deduction is less likely to worry him, I feel).


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Jun 2010)

Unfortunately though, Haussler is out with serious gash following the incident. Not a great season for him or Cav so far.


----------



## andrew_s (16 Jun 2010)

As I saw it...
Cav was moving left (wrongly); Haussler, holding a line, saw Cav moving across and stuck out a shoulder to bounce him off. 
Cav's wheel collapsed, and everyone went down.


----------



## aJohnson (16 Jun 2010)

Just saw the crash. By the looks of it Cav went close to Haussler but Haussler was the one to hit wheels, it's still Cavs fault for moving left though.

But a nasty crash.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Jun 2010)

andrew_s said:


> Cav's wheel collapsed, and everyone went down.



That is a scary picture.


----------



## Keith Oates (16 Jun 2010)

He was 'lucky' to only have got cuts, grazing and bruises, going down shoulder first could have ended with a damaged collarbone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raindog (16 Jun 2010)

Or stitches and and stay in hospital like Haussler. 

The big mountain day is thursday, I believe?


----------



## philipbh (16 Jun 2010)

raindog said:


> Or stitches and and stay in hospital like Haussler



Or Arnaud Coyot (Caisse d’Epargne) who was taken to the hospital after the crash with a suspected hip fracture. (Velonews)

From the you tube footage both Cavendish and Haussler seemed to be on a collision course, but with Cavendish deviating from his line more than Haussler.

It might have helped if Haussler was looking where he was going vs. Tashkent Terror style towards the line - he even admitted afterwards that "he didn't see Cavendish coming"
​


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Jun 2010)

You can hardly blame Haussler - no-one should have to expect a completely diagonal line from an opposing sprinter like the one Cav took. Hardly surprising the rest of the field are protesting today.


----------



## raindog (16 Jun 2010)

Maybe Mark should calm down a bit, but how many accidents have we seen in massed sprints over the years? Can't remember the peloton protesting about any individual who caused them though.

Anyone see today's stage? Horrendous conditions.


----------



## philipbh (16 Jun 2010)

raindog said:


> Maybe Mark should calm down a bit, but how many accidents have we seen in massed sprints over the years? Can't remember the peloton protesting about any individual who caused them though.
> 
> Anyone see today's stage? Horrendous conditions.



Just watching the stage now - interesting comments from Brian Smith concerning Haussler forcing Cavendish up against the barriers at 200m to the finish


----------



## yello (16 Jun 2010)

raindog said:


> Can't remember the peloton protesting about any individual who caused them though.



I've not heard of it happening at all, ever, not that my knowledge is at all broad. It is extreme though isn't it? You have to assume that Cavendish (or perhaps Columbia) have been upsetting riders for some time and this is just the straw, albeit a big fat straw.


----------



## philipbh (16 Jun 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Hardly surprising the rest of the field are protesting today.



What? The whole peloton - are you sure?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Jun 2010)

philipbh said:


> What? The whole peloton - are you sure?



Certainly more than a handful - there was a sit-down protest. You don't see that over a race incident too often.


----------



## rich p (16 Jun 2010)

IMHO it's complete bollix. Cav may have been in the wrong but not deliberately and not as obviously as is made out. There seems to be a bit of an agenda here. They should grow up and get on with what was a racing accident.


----------



## philipbh (16 Jun 2010)

I suppose like the TdF, the Commissaires have made up their minds and no appeal will be considered?


----------



## raindog (17 Jun 2010)

It's the biggy today. Andy Schleck?


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2010)

A or F Schleck with a chance for Whackim Rodriguez!


----------



## Chuffy (17 Jun 2010)

rich p said:


> IMHO it's complete bollix. Cav may have been in the wrong but not deliberately and not as obviously as is made out. There seems to be a bit of an agenda here. They should grow up and get on with what was a racing accident.


Hmmmm, it's pretty clear that he _was_ at fault and as a result several riders have been badly injured. If I was a fellow professional I'd be pretty hacked off with that. As Yello says, it's not unlikely that Mr C and HTC have been merrily pissing people off for a few years now. Perhaps they couls get Millwall to sponsor them. Then they could have "Everyone hates us, we don't care" on their shirts.


----------



## Chuffy (17 Jun 2010)

Cav has quit the Tour. Injured, upset or just no more sprint stages?


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2010)

Chuffy said:


> Hmmmm, it's pretty clear that he _was_ at fault and as a result several riders have been badly injured. If I was a fellow professional I'd be pretty hacked off with that. As Yello says, it's not unlikely that Mr C and HTC have been merrily pissing people off for a few years now. Perhaps they couls get Millwall to sponsor them. Then they could have "Everyone hates us, we don't care" on their shirts.



I agree that it was his fault in the main but there are lots of accidents during stages which are often somebody's fault but it's part and parcel of the game. Injuries result but nothing happens. He was punished by the authorities and that should be that.


----------



## raindog (17 Jun 2010)

Chuffy said:


> Cav has quit the Tour. Injured, upset or just no more sprint stages?


Why the sarcasm?
He's pretty badly injured, and must be in alot of pain. When you think of certain footballers rolling on the ground _pretending _to be hurt.......
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...battles-through-rain-lashed-suisse-stage.html


----------



## Chuffy (17 Jun 2010)

raindog said:


> Why the sarcasm?
> He's pretty badly injured, and must be in alot of pain. When you think of certain footballers rolling on the ground _pretending _to be hurt.......
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...battles-through-rain-lashed-suisse-stage.html


No sarcasm intended, it was an honest question as his withdrawal could be down to any of those reasons. I just wondered if anyone knew.

Rich - All true, but I've never heard of the peloton taking action to make a point about one of their own. Doesn't sound like anyone is demanding his head on a plate, they're just making a point, which is surely fair enough?


----------



## raindog (17 Jun 2010)

Chuffy said:


> No sarcasm intended, it was an honest question as his withdrawal could be down to any of those reasons. I just wondered if anyone knew.


ah, sorry Chuffy - thought you were having a dig. He's taking alot of stick on bike forums at the moment. From the tone of the article I should think it's injury related.


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2010)

Chuffy said:


> Rich - All true, but I've never heard of the peloton taking action to make a point about one of their own. Doesn't sound like anyone is demanding his head on a plate, they're just making a point, which is surely fair enough?



I've not heard of it either, despite numerous "where there's blame, there's a claim" accidents, which is why I speculated that there might be another agenda.
But hey ho


----------



## Chuffy (17 Jun 2010)

raindog said:


> ah, sorry Chuffy - thought you were having a dig. *He's taking alot of stick on bike forums at the moment.* From the tone of the article I should think it's injury related.


Feel the love...

I think I'd want a day off work if I'd been run over by Tom Boonen.


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2010)

Chuffy said:


> Feel the love...
> 
> I think I'd want a day off work if I'd been run over by Tom Boonen.



I *know* how much you love Cav, Chuffers


----------



## philipbh (17 Jun 2010)

Chuffy said:


> Cav has quit the Tour. Injured, upset or just no more sprint stages?



From a Sports Mail Correspondent 

"The 25-year-old from the Isle of Man completed yesterday's fifth stage but did not start today, having not fully recovered from the back problem sustained on Tuesday"


----------



## Chuffy (17 Jun 2010)

rich p said:


> I've not heard of it either, despite numerous "where there's blame, there's a claim" accidents, which is why I speculated that there might be another agenda.
> But hey ho


This might go some way to explaining it...
From Cycling News: "Cavendish was involved in a crash in the finale of that stage when he ran into Cervelo's Heinrich Haussler. _The HTC-Columbia rider is said to have spat on Haussler after the crash, which led to a protest against him at the start of Wednesday's stage_."


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2010)

Chuffy said:


> This might go some way to explaining it...
> From Cycling News: "Cavendish was involved in a crash in the finale of that stage when he ran into Cervelo's Heinrich Haussler. _The HTC-Columbia rider is said to have spat on Haussler after the crash, which led to a protest against him at the start of Wednesday's stage_."



 I do hope that's not true.


----------



## yello (17 Jun 2010)

dear lord, when will Cavendish ever learn to keep his gob shut


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2010)

Gesink's looking very good.


----------



## raindog (17 Jun 2010)

Yes, that was a great win for Gesink wasn't it?

What the hell were the Schlecks doing?

What a fabulous looking stage - didn't it make you want to chuck the bike in the car and get over there?


----------



## Team Fiwip (17 Jun 2010)

Once again Sky appear wanting in the mountains. During last yrs Tour Wiggins Garmin team-mates delivered him perfectly to the foot of the Verbier ascent, which riders in the current Sky squad are capable of providing equal support ?


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2010)

raindog said:


> Yes, that was a great win for Gesink wasn't it?
> 
> What the hell were the Schlecks doing?
> 
> What a fabulous looking stage - didn't it make you want to chuck the bike in the car and get over there?



Nah, I only just got back from the Dolomites


----------



## raindog (17 Jun 2010)

oooh, you lucky basket


----------



## lukesdad (17 Jun 2010)

Don t think Andy can race without his brother. Cost him the TDF last year when he had Bertie on the rack, then sat up and looked for his brother.


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (17 Jun 2010)

yello said:


> dear lord, when will Cavendish ever learn to keep his gob shut



Totally off topic, does anyone else feel that Cav's temperament is suspect - I don't mean from and ego point of view (I think sportsmen need ego) but from more of a mental health viewpoint. 
While watching that sprint (& I know it's days ago but I've been away) it reminded me of how he crossed Thor Hushovd in the tour last year - probably losing the green jersey as a result - and I was staggered he was doing it again. Then that crash happened.

It's almost as thoiugh he deliberately courted disaster.


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (17 Jun 2010)

for clarity - I find his recent interviews "weird", particularly his comments about greipel. I'm concerned about the package, not about the racing lines per se.


----------



## Chuffy (17 Jun 2010)

Stig-OT-Dump said:


> Totally off topic, does anyone else feel that Cav's temperament is suspect - I don't mean from and ego point of view (I think sportsmen need ego) but from more of a mental health viewpoint.
> While watching that sprint (& I know it's days ago but I've been away) it reminded me of how he crossed Thor Hushovd in the tour last year - probably losing the green jersey as a result - and I was staggered he was doing it again. Then that crash happened.
> 
> It's almost as thoiugh he deliberately courted disaster.


According to Cycling News he quit the race because he couldn't race and get back in time for his grandmother's funeral. Not the sort of thing that would put a chap in the best frame of mind, although it doesn't excuse him.

But I agree, he does seem to be more mentally fragile than the chippy gobshite persona would suggest.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Jun 2010)

Funnily I enough I was just starting to think the same thing.


----------



## raindog (18 Jun 2010)

He certainly seems to have a very fragile personality. Let's hope he has a decent Tour.


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2010)

I posted a link some time ago to an odd interview where he talked frankly about his strange upbringing, strained family relationships and his brother being jailed for drug dealing recently. Certainly a bit of a deeper character than a gobshite.


----------



## yello (18 Jun 2010)

I know he has hinted (stated?) that cycling kept him from an otherwise unsavoury lifestyle... (who said cycling was 'savoury'!!)

But, and forgive my breathtaking cynicism here, could this not just be convenient back story? A lot of people come with baggage of one type or another, we just don't always hear about it because they deal with it or channel it. I don't mean to be unsympathetic but couldn't Cavendish's problems by more simplistic? 

I know it might sound flippant, but can he actually sprint in a straight line!  Seriously, maybe there's a problem with technique or approach at the moment. Maybe he's having problems, getting frustrated with them and boiling over? What I do know, and sympathise with, is that it's not been a good year for him so far, that's for real.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Jun 2010)

yello said:


> I know it might sound flippant, but can he actually sprint in a straight line!



Yeah, and he's very good at it. My rather lingering doubt is whether on this occasion he didn't go for Haussler quite deliberately... in any case, I think he's got something going on his head right now that he needs to sort out.


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (18 Jun 2010)

raindog said:


> He certainly seems to have a very fragile personality. *Let's hope he has a decent Tour*.



To be honest I hope that he has some decent support with someone looking after him a bit.

I remeber reading something about cyclists' retirement and how very few of them have a happy one. IIRC alot have issues with depression and struggle to fit into "normal" society after having been pushed from pillar to post and been beasted while on a team


----------



## aJohnson (20 Jun 2010)

Frank Schleck had a good TT today to make him the winner of Tour Of Switzerland 2010 which was surprising.


----------



## Chuffy (20 Jun 2010)

That did rather come from nowhere, I have to admit!


----------



## Will1985 (20 Jun 2010)

aJohnson said:


> Frank Schleck had a good TT today to make him the winner of Tour Of Switzerland 2010 which was surprising.


Surprising = Suspicious??

The uphill section probably played into his hands - on a flatter course the top 5 would have looked different.


----------



## Chuffy (20 Jun 2010)

He's always had a good engine that Schleck lad. 

Ahem.


----------



## Skip Madness (20 Jun 2010)

Heh, I sat there really trying to be surprised and not suspicious about that Fränk Schleck performance. Sometimes these things do happen through a mixture of the field (not exceptional/in-form among the GC contenders), the conditions and the parcours. I'll chalk it up as unusual for now, but I'm glad I wasn't the only one thinking curious thoughts.


----------



## aJohnson (21 Jun 2010)

I'm not suspicious, it wasn't a great time trial just very good for him. I'd be suspicious if he was in the top 10 maybe.


----------

